

Ask HN : Discussion sites for hardware geeks? - vizard

Which hardware sites do you follow? Any good discussion forums? One site I enjoy is the Beyond3d forums .. any others like it? Some place where you can have meaningful discussion on things like CPU architectures and GPUs? HN has never been a good forum for this (HN is mostly only good for business, web and science news). hardware.reddit doesnt seem active either.
======
MikeW
I find <http://hardforum.com/> to be excellent if you want to discuss
hardware. It's the forum site from hardocp.com

------
adityakothadiya
I've started <http://siliconverge.com> for semiconductor and hardware folks.
it has small community though. I'm trying to spread the word.

Wanna help me and join the forces in spreading the word to more people and
have a nice focused site for hardware folks?

Email me: aditya AT siliconverge.com if you are interested.

~~~
vizard
That does look interesting. Will let my friends know too :)

~~~
adityakothadiya
Thanks for your kind words. Yes, any kind of help will be appreciated. And if
you have suggestions/feedback, then don't hesitate to shoot me an email.

Thanks again.

------
wmf
[http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=forum&#...</a>

------
blasdel
There's not that many people out there whose interest in hardware extends
beyond:

    
    
      * Regurgitated Vendor PR, idiotic brand flamewars
      * Filling up shopping carts at Newegg
      * Fad-driven tutorial bullshit about 'mods' and 'hacks'
    

The sterotypical participant in such forums is an adolescent fanboy whose
coworkers at Best Buy think he's a genius.

~~~
vizard
Precisely. Thats why I am looking for something like HN of hardware.

------
mrkurt
I'm biased, but the Ars Technica forums are pretty sweet
(<http://episteme.arstechnica.com>). The discussion threads about the hardcore
hardware articles are pretty good there, too.

------
yaj
<http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/>

<http://www.head-fi.org/forums/>

------
tstegart
Tom's Hardware, Anandtech and Ars Technica have some pretty good nerdy forums.

------
agranig
<http://linuxdevices.com>

